
Paperpile - bowyakka
https://paperpile.com
======
drewda
So this is effectively a commercial equivalent to Zotero[1] in Chrome? (Zotero
is an open-source reference manager that's built as a Firefox add-on.)

As much as I used to like Zotero, I now use Mendeley[2], which has for better
or for worse, been acquired by Elsevier.

[1] [https://www.zotero.org/](https://www.zotero.org/) [2]
[http://www.mendeley.com/](http://www.mendeley.com/)

~~~
shuzchen
When my wife (then girlfriend) was doing her masters, I set her up with I,
Librarian
([http://www.bioinformatics.org/librarian/](http://www.bioinformatics.org/librarian/)).
At that time, it was (from the dozen or so that I tested) the best open source
reference management software that I was able to deploy and make small
customizations to. This was some time ago, nice to see the domain is still
active.

------
dfc
The only thing that really makes me jealous of OSX is BibDesk. I have never
understood why nothing like Bibdesk has been written for *nix/Windows
environments. Yes I know about jabref/mendeley/pybliographer/zotero, I do not
think they come close to Bibdesk's citation AND pdf management.

------
aba_sababa
I prefer Papers 3 - would rather be in control of my saved papers than rely on
a SaaS that could go out of business whenever.

~~~
swash
Actually Paperpile saves the files on Google Drive so you can always have a
backup on your harddisk. You also can export your library as RIS or BibTeX so
you are always in control of your data.

